# Crossbills



## Clark (Feb 1, 2011)

Just birds.

Perhaps in Canada these are backyard birds(I don't know), but here, it is a real treat to view. Their bills are specialized to pick out the seeds of pine cones. I have never seen Crossbills before this.

White-winged Crossbill (Loxia leucoptera)
Female first.









Male.









Thank for looking.


----------



## nikv (Feb 1, 2011)

Incredible photos! Thanks!


----------



## Shiva (Feb 1, 2011)

Great pics, as usual. Beautiful birds too.


----------



## W. Beetus (Feb 1, 2011)

Those are beautiful birds! Great pictures too!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 1, 2011)

Great shots, Clark!

The first time I saw Crossbills, I couldn't believe my eyes -- didn't know what they were and had to look them up. Amazing birds!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 1, 2011)

Clark, your photos are absolutely stunning! :clap:

I've never seen a crossbill before.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 1, 2011)

nice pics! hope they don't mind ice


----------



## Ernie (Feb 1, 2011)

Dust pumper strikes again! Great pix! Neat birds, too. I never heard of them before. I still like the duck better though.


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 1, 2011)

Great pics!!!! Jean


----------



## Pete (Feb 2, 2011)

awesome pictures clark! 
btw did your keiki's arrive ok?


----------



## etex (Feb 2, 2011)

Great pics! Have never seen or heard of these birds. Thanks for showing us!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 2, 2011)

Nope, in Canada those are called small snacks and you find them served roasted at Poutine places! :evil:


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 3, 2011)

Great pictures!!! Thank you for sharing!!! I have seen such birds here too...! Their bill is great for opening small seeds etc...


----------



## toddybear (Feb 3, 2011)

Stunning photos! They are common here some years but this year they are rare...appears they have gone south.


----------



## Clark (Feb 5, 2011)

Thank you! 

If anybody wondered why the lower bills are on opposite sides, within the same species, this link explains it best.
*Behavior* paragraph, near the end.
http://birdweb.org/birdweb/bird_details.aspx?id=458


A different male White-winged. Chest feathers were brilliant.





You may have googled and noticed North America has two species of Crossbills.
The Red Crossbill lacks white stripe. The bill is darker, and the cross is more pronounced.
I was lucky enough to capture this male on the same trip, a few trees away. 

Loxia curvirostra 














Thanks for looking.


----------



## Rick (Feb 5, 2011)

These are great photos. I've only seen these in picture books, but never in real life.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 5, 2011)

I hope you have an outlet for your bird photos, Clark, besides Slippertalk. They are excellent.


----------



## Marc (Feb 6, 2011)

Nice photo's, never seen this species allthough they should live in my country as well.

What setup did you use to take these pictures?


----------



## emydura (Feb 6, 2011)

Super photos Clark. Really sharp which isn't easy with birds.

These are just a type of finch aren't they? Australia has beautiful finches, some of the most stunning in the world. The Gouldian Finch in particular is amazing. We don't have Crossbills though.

David


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 6, 2011)

Great photos Clark. What equipment do you use?? How close were u to the birds?


----------



## Hera (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks for the awesome photos.


----------



## Clark (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you! 

David- yes, it is a finch. Checked out that Gouldian, eye candy!

Marc(hello) and Thanasis- I use Canon Rebel XT. In your countries, this might be called Canon 350D.
Lens- Canon's 100-400mm*L* with IS. Have not used Image Stabilizer since October. Might not be for me.
Natural light, handheld.


Less than four meters and some crop.




 Thanks again.


----------



## Marc (Feb 8, 2011)

350D is indeed the right name for that camera. I have a Canon 400D as well but I haven't bought a big zoom lens yet.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 8, 2011)

I love the little dude with snow on his beak.

I repeat: AMAZING photos Clark! :clap:


----------



## Dido (Feb 9, 2011)

Love all your pic. And the birds. 
Thanks for that


----------



## KimSkev (Feb 10, 2011)

LOVE the pictures!!!!!


----------



## Clark (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks everybody. 

Joanne- that was a pile of snow that was salted. Birds came down and spent about a minute getting a sodium fix.
Kim- hello, thanks for the first post, and big thanks for the link on viewing pinnipeds.


----------

